# Triggered by strobe lights/flashing lights?



## xaizaonigirix (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi I'm new around here, but I was wondering if anyone has has experience with entering severe DP/DR by being triggered by strobe lights or rapidly flashing lights. My worst experience being triggered (DP started for me gradually out of depression) was being in a haunted house and entering a room of strobe lights. It was so bad I kept falling to the ground and I could barely get myself to move and my friends had to guide me through the rest, and it lasted for hours. I try to avoid things like that now, but does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

xaizaonigirix said:


> Hi I'm new around here, but I was wondering if anyone has has experience with entering severe DP/DR by being triggered by strobe lights or rapidly flashing lights. My worst experience being triggered (DP started for me gradually out of depression) was being in a haunted house and entering a room of strobe lights. It was so bad I kept falling to the ground and I could barely get myself to move and my friends had to guide me through the rest, and it lasted for hours. I try to avoid things like that now, but does this happen to anyone else?


I've never had that experience when encountering strobe lights. Not to totally scare you, but I know that strobe lights are known to trigger seizures, and seizures are also related to feelings of altered consciousness. Have you considered going to the doctor to get checked for seizure problems that could be an underlying cause of your DP?


----------

